
Chinese Parents Test DNA to Check If Kids Will Become Prodigies - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-11-19/china-baby-dna-tests-used-by-parents-to-check-for-prodigy-kids
======
Smoosh
I'm reminded of the movie GATTACA.

But I'm also wondering, shouldn't the parents be testing _themselves_ to see
if they have the requisite genes to create a prodigy?

